# Wasserkühlung entleeren



## Chrisdo54 (20. August 2011)

*Wasserkühlung entleeren*

Hallo

Ich finde es kommisch, außer diese Seite, habe ich schon viele Web-Seiten durchschaut und über google gesucht.

Wie man einen Wasserkühlsystem entleert.

Ich finde immer, wie man es befühlt oder wie man es Wasserkühlung aufbaut usw.

Ich selbster habe Ideen, wie man es machen könnte.

Nur hatte ich gedacht, mal zu lesen oder als Bild anzuschauen, wie ein anderer es macht.


----------



## negert (20. August 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung entleeren*

AGB loschrauben (falls möglich) und in ein Eimer leeren. Dann an unterster stelle einfach einen Anschluss oder eine verbindung lösen. Ein Gefäss unterlegen was ausreichend gross dimensioniert ist. (ich stelle meist immer noch ein 2. daneben falls es dann doch mal mehr ist oder falls es sonst irgendwie komplikationen geben sollte.)

Vor dem ablassen lege ich immer alles mit Toilettenpapier aus. Ich glaube das nützt im Notfall eh nichts aber daneben stehen darf ne Rolle sicher.

übrigens: Stromstecker vorher ziehen


----------



## maexchen (20. August 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung entleeren*

ruck zuck, Schlauch durchschneiden, aufwischen, feddich....ähm nachschauen ob der Stromstecker gezogen ist, wenn nicht, dann jetzt ziehen, Sicherung wieder einschalten. Zimmer lüften oder Pommes holen.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (20. August 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung entleeren*

Ich entleere die Wakü indem ich die Schraubtüllen bei meinen Schnellkupplungen aufschraube. Dann läuft ein Teil raus. Denn Rest bekommt man am besten raus indem man in eines der Enden reinbläst.


----------



## 45thFuchs (21. August 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung entleeren*

tülle lösen ,fass untern radi ,supersoaker mit luftdruck füllen ,einmal schlauch leerpusten und beim ausbau der komponenten aufpassen das die reste nicht auf die platinen lecken.Mit dem mund dranzugehn ist ne schlechte idee ,das zeug ist unter umständen etwas schädlicher als diesel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. August 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung entleeren*



Chrisdo54 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich finde es kommisch, außer diese Seite, habe ich schon viele Web-Seiten durchschaut und über google gesucht.
> 
> Wie man einen Wasserkühlsystem entleert.



Ablasshahn aus Befestigung lösen, an Ablassschlauch aus Gehäuse und in Auffangbehältniss legen, Hahn öffnen, AGB am oberen Ende des Kreislaufes öffnen - laufen lassen. Ggf. nachpusten, wenn was in einer Schlaufe hängt. Fertig.

Als jemand, der viele Seiten durchgeschaut hat, hat man ja wohl den Hinweis im Guide auf den sinnvollen Einbau eines T-Stückes mit Ablasshahn gelesen


----------



## cann0nf0dder (22. August 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung entleeren*

hab 2 schnellkupplungen im system, das sind meine zerlegepunkte an denen ich auch das kühlmedium ablasse wenn es nötig ist


----------



## goofy84 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung entleeren*

am untersten Punkt der Wakü Schellen lösen und Wasser marsch, ansonsten nochmals versuchen kräftig durchzupusten.


----------



## DaxTrose (12. September 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung entleeren*

Das gleiche habe ich mir auch vor ein paar Jahren gedacht und diesen Thread aufgemacht:
*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...fuellen-und-entleeren-der-wasserkuehlung.html*
Leider ist er irgendwie in der Versenkung verschwunden. 
Wenn ich nicht das ganze Wasser ablassen möchte, um zum Beispiel, wie vor ein paar Wochen, meine Grafikkarte zu wechseln, benutze ich kleine Zangen, die automatisch schließen. Es gibt auch spezielles Werkzeug im Baumarkt, um Schläuche zu zudrücken. Vorher lege ich im PC alles mit Küchenpapier aus und unter den PC lege ich Kunststofffolie, die man normalerweise zum Tapezieren in die Wohnung legt.


----------

